# Online Aplication Form



## Marino123

Hello 
Pls help me someone. 
Do Japanese gov agencies, ministries use online platforms to contact with them ? 
Or its all by traditional paper letter form ? 
Is there are possibility to contact government agencies, non government organizations by using online application form ? 

Pls help me.


----------



## myrrh

Marino123 said:


> Hello
> Pls help me someone.
> Do Japanese gov agencies, ministries use online platforms to contact with them ?
> Or its all by traditional paper letter form ?
> Is there are possibility to contact government agencies, non government organizations by using online application form ?
> 
> Pls help me.


I'm not 100% sure what you mean by this post. That said, contact information for just about all government agencies is available on the individual agency websites. This information includes phone numbers, mailing addresses, and either an email address or a link to some version of an "otoiawase senyou fo-mu." (The latter is what I'm guessing you mean by "online platform.")

Note that this contact information is often just in Japanese. 

Good luck.


----------

